# how do you adjust the power band on a 08 suzuki king quad 450 to get more power



## quadzilla (Aug 1, 2009)

how do you get more power out of your suzuki king quad 450 i was told you can adjust the power band on it? But i dont know where it is or how to adjust it ?


----------



## 06bf_vtwin (Jun 4, 2009)

:thinking:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

is it an automatic. If so they may be talking about clutch work. as far as the power band i have no idea.:thinking:


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Porting your cannooter valve will show tremendous gains!


----------



## 06bf_vtwin (Jun 4, 2009)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> is it an automatic. If so they may be talking about clutch work. as far as the power band i have no idea.:thinking:


Yes they're automatics, I would say your right, they're talking about clutch work.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

no its the flux capasator j/k, you can do some clutch work to keep it in the right power of the rpm range


----------



## quadzilla (Aug 1, 2009)

how do you do that?


----------



## quadzilla (Aug 1, 2009)

how do you (Porting your cannooter valve)


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

um that was a joke, i guess you need to do some clutch work to keep it in the highest power range. if that is what your asking


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I've heard that power band stuff all my life. People seem to think there is some kind of band inside the engine or transmission that needs adjusting. BS When most people refer to a power band, they either don't know wtf their talking about or they are talking about the rpm range of the engine that delivers the most power/torque to the wheels. Period, end of story. The latter of my two examples is the "power band"


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Power-Band is a term transfered from two stroke days it is the RPM band the engine is producing a spike in its max power ratings .....It doesent really apply to four stroke engines , by design they have a slower more steady application of power


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea ive only used the term "power band" when talking about two strokes, and it was where the peak power was.


----------



## quadzilla (Aug 1, 2009)

ok thanks, so do you think the best way to get the most power out of my 450 would be to install new springs in the clutch? and what brand and size should i use? i really dont care to much about top end power i want torque


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

You have lots of options.
Being Fuel injected, you can get a Power Commander III. This control fuel delivery and is highly tuneable.
You can also get a new free flowing air filter and exhaust. Those 3 alone will give you more power. You can also have the clutch machined. Avid-products.com does this specifically for king quads for $89.95. They say it lowers the gear ratio by 15% compensating for the gearing which is too high to begin with. 
You can also look into clutch springs to adjust shift out and backshift to suit the type driving you will be doing.
There's also various clutch mods like drilling the rollers to make them lighter and also a shim mod.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I bet this would apply to the 450 as well!
http://www.nyrocatv.com/techtip.cgi?viewcat=11&viewtopic=340


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

quadzilla said:


> ok thanks, so do you think the best way to get the most power out of my 450 would be to install new springs in the clutch? and what brand and size should i use? i really dont care to much about top end power i want torque



I had a KQ 450 and I LOVED it....it was unreal for a 450. You need to do teh coop45 mod.....1.5mm shims and get an EPI clutch kit....Dalton on has weights on there kits....if you look on EPR site you will see teh secondary springs. Also I ran a KQ 750 secondary spring in mine....mine would outrun my Grizzly 660 I had at the same time. I am not sure if the make a PCIII for teh 450's...I haven't looked in a while....they use to not....but maybe they do now.....I would love to have mine back......from the factory its go 37HP...one less than a Honda 680 Rincon


----------



## quadzilla (Aug 1, 2009)

*epr web site*

what is epr web site address i tryed to google it and i couldnt find it ?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

if your talking about the clutch stuff its EPI
https://www.erlandsonperformance.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?


----------



## tumbleweed (Nov 23, 2009)

:goodnews:if your still dont know what a power band is. it is the amount of horse power and torque you make from a certain rpm to another here is a graph of a power band the only way you change it is change induction ,cams , bore n stroke kits , exhaust, etc, etc i hope this helps im like the other guys you are more than likely wanting to get in your power band more quicker n that would be with the clutchs , springs, etc.....


----------

